# Canon U.S.A. Soars To New Heights As It Sponsors The Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2015)

```
<em>Colorful Balloons Create Vivid Imagery in Bright New Mexico Sky that Inspire Visitors to Capture Dreamlike Moments with Canon See Impossible </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., JUNE 23, 2015</strong> – Filling Albuquerque’s skies for a picture perfect moment, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce that it is the Presenting Sponsor for the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta, a world-renowned attraction and destination from Oct. 3-11, 2015 in Albuquerque, New Mexico. As part of the sponsorship, Canon will present the Opening Day Mass Ascension that highlights the launch of 550 colorful hot air and gas balloons. The Company will also present the spectacular Night Magic<sup>™</sup> Glow, where balloons light up the night sky on the second Saturday of the Balloon Fiesta. To mark the beginning of this significant three-year sponsorship, a Canon See Impossible balloon will fly through the sky.</p>
<p>“We are thrilled to have Canon come onboard as the Presenting Sponsor. We look forward to this partnership creating exciting opportunities for our guests and community,” said Balloon Fiesta board president, Mike Rice.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>As the Official Imaging Company of the Balloon Fiesta, Canon will host hands-on activities to allow attendees to experience the wide array of its photographic and printing products, and will provide educational experiences to help attendees see impossible and capture photos and videos like never before. Additionally, Canon is collaborating with the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta to present the Cindy Petrehn Memorial Photo Contest, where attendees can share and submit their favorite photographs of the luminous event.</p>
<p>“As one of the most photographed events in the world, being the presenting sponsor of the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta is a natural fit for us,” said Eliott Peck, senior vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Our sponsorship is a testament to our commitment to the local Albuquerque community and our customers. Through this initiative, we want to inspire hundreds of thousands of attendees to showcase their creativity and learn how the right tools can help preserve memorable moments for years to come.”</p>
<p>For more information about how consumers are inspired with Canon See Impossible, visit:<a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">seeimpossible.usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
```


----------



## Rahul (Jun 23, 2015)

Watching hundreds of colourful balloons lifting of together in waves is quite a sight. Really a great event to go to.


----------



## Steve Todd (Jun 24, 2015)

*Canon returns as sponsor of the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta*

In the '80s I was fortunate enough to get several rides in Canon sponsored hot air balloons. It was at the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta (AIBF) in 1987 that I first met Canon reps from CPS. That meeting started a long and rewarding relationship with CPS. So, I was extremely pleased to hear the formal announcement today of Canon's return to the AIBF. 
I hope they will once again field their CPS support center at the event. If you haven't attended one of the balloon fiestas here, you might add it to your travel plans for this fall. If you do attend, please let me know and I'd be glad to recommended some side trips for you while here in the "Land of Enchantment."
V/R
Steve


http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20150623006644/en/Canon-U.S.A.-Soars-Heights-Sponsors-Albuquerque-International#.VYnp72t5mK0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2015)

Somehow, it just seems natural that Sales PR and Hot Air go together


----------



## Houndog (Jul 30, 2015)

This is exciting! For something different, we planned a rail vacation tour that ends at the Albuquerque Balloon Festival. In the interim, I met a New Jersey balloonist at a PA balloon festival (that was curtailed due to winds) who plans to participate in the Albuquerque festival.

I am looking for tips, suggestions, etc. for best ways to shoot Albuquerque. I have a 70D and 24-105, 100-400l II, 70-300 and a G1X. Looking to travel as light as possible but want to get good shots. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rewind (Aug 12, 2015)

This is a great event,you have to get up early stay close buy to venue and go multiple days trying out one or two lenses per day that keeps it light weight.


----------

